# Computadora Tsubame 1995



## luciovr (May 28, 2016)

Buen,, día amigos del foro,,soy nuevo en esto,, tengo problemas con este carro,, el inyector 4, a baja revoluciones no trabaja. ,, no hay pulsos,, le tengo que acelerar, para que aparezcan,, y trabajan bien en alta ,,quisiera que si alguien pueda orientar , para saber que hacer, o si alguien tiene ,, la información técnica ,, o las conexiones del arnes de la computadora,, espero y las comparta ,, gracias y saludos. ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 29, 2016)

yo luego pienso que las fallas de computadora son muy raras.

yo opino que debes desconectar el inyector , revisar la impedancia alrededor de 11 ohms y en el arenes del inyector revisar que existan pulsos, revisar que no tenga falsos contactos el cableado.

tambien si dices que en baja revolucion no trabaja pero existen pulsos saca el inyector y trata de cambiarlo de lugar para ver si la falla continua o se ve ahora reflejado en otro cilindro.


----------



## luciovr (May 29, 2016)

Gracias, por el comentario,, de hecho ya cheque con otra computadora ytrabaja ok, loque pasa que es de un amigo,, y yo quisiera , reparar la mis,, gracias, saludos, ,,


----------

